# General > Motoring >  Car window tinting

## joe

Hi does anyone do car window tinting in Caithness .thanks

----------


## celtchicky

Think Roy Sutherland does it

----------


## joe

Hi  thanks do you know how to get in touch with him

----------


## celtchicky

Yeah his mobile number is 07927799127

----------


## joe

Thanks very much

----------


## orkneycadian

Car windows are not meant to be tinted.  At least not this side of Morocco.  Doing so reduces your ability to see mobility scooters, or BMW's.  The same effect can be attained by stretching black bin bags over your windows.  You will then be able to pull out in front of all manner of vehicles and claim "Sorry mate, didn't see you".  That will be OK (for you) as long as the the vehicle you blindly pull out in front of is a mobility scooter.  But sooner or later, you will pull out in front of a D Steven truck.  And it will come off better.

----------

